# Chihros WRGB2 best settings?



## saltdiscus (Aug 15, 2013)

Use Buce preset and my plant are doing great.


----------



## brendon- (Mar 11, 2020)

My average intensity hovers around 70-75% @8 hours per day on my wrgb2. Anything more causes extra algae between cleanings. But my tank also gets some ambient window light, so that may be why. Groups like green aqua say they run their lights at 100% from day one, so it is possible, but probably not for many people. My settings were pretty even at 75r 73g 74b. But recently I brought the green down a touch to 69 which I personally like the look of.


----------



## Shin_123 (Jun 3, 2021)

Is that Chihiros A601 light? I have the same as that your screen shot.. Will do the same! Hope it works well.. 🙏

Ow! You also new on that!!? Have you got any new ideas? Or you got more ideas about that lighting..? Please send me the screen shot of how your keeping! 🙏


----------



## bak3s (Jun 3, 2021)

brendon- said:


> My average intensity hovers around 70-75% @8 hours per day on my wrgb2. Anything more causes extra algae between cleanings. But my tank also gets some ambient window light, so that may be why. Groups like green aqua say they run their lights at 100% from day one, so it is possible, but probably not for many people. My settings were pretty even at 75r 73g 74b. But recently I brought the green down a touch to 69 which I personally like the look of.


I actually asked Green Aqua on one of their recent videos what settings they use - they do 75% all channels for 7 hr with 30 min ramp up time. It wasn't a huge tank but I'd assume that'd be the range of settings they use for most of their 60p size range tanks.


----------



## brendon- (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh that's really interesting, towards the end of their last lighting video, they mentioned that they start at "Full" intensity from day one. Thanks for sharing, I thought 100% on some tanks was ridiculous.


----------



## bak3s (Jun 3, 2021)

Maybe it depends on the light they use, though I've really only seen them use the ADA light or WRGB 2. I'd never run that at 100% on my 60p, I have no interest in an algae farm lol


----------



## brendon- (Mar 11, 2020)

Over the last two years they definitely ran Twinstar lights as well, maybe that's what was in Tommy's head when he made that comment.


----------

